# Military bicycle????



## jkent (Mar 17, 2014)

This bike doesn't look like a Columbia or Huffman bicycle. Not really sure what it is. It looks like some kind of arch bar. But it does look to have a Columbia chain ring on it. I was told that the motor was put on by the Motor pool. I can purchase this for $1500 
What are your thoughts? Sorry but this is the only picture I have for now. and only information. but anything you can do to help me out would be great.
Thanks JKent


----------



## milbicycleman (Apr 25, 2014)

It is definitely not a WW2 Columbia or Huffman. Maybe someone just painted up a period 30s or 40s bike in od and put the motor on it?


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 26, 2014)

As far as I can tell 1940 may have been the last year for that style Columbia Arch Bar. Although it is not the standard issue WWII military model everyone is so familiar with now it does not mean this was not owned by the military. Bases purchased civilian bikes quite often to use on the base. So many seem to forget that we did have military bases before 1942 and there was already vehicles including bicycles on them. 

I would buy the bike just for the rare frame but the money is a bit steep. 

Who knows how much of the bike is original and how much has been added to complete the military look. I doubt the battle helmet was needed on a stateside base. It is an interesting machine.


----------



## milbicycleman (Apr 26, 2014)

It could have been a base bike but it would never have been painted od back then and they wouldn't have motorized it. I don't know values on civilian Columbia's but seeing as the previous poster said its a rare frame it might worth buying but not at that price. I know for sure that its not a military issued bike like the guy who is selling it is trying to pass it off as. Unfortunately there are more fakes out there than there are real ww2 bikes because of this.


----------

